# Old Crane fixtures



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

ah, gotta love 'em. I've worked on a few of the old Crane lav sink/faucet combos before, mostly just replace the Dialeze cartridges. But today I had a good one. Leak under a bathtub on the second floor. And I've not seen this, its a Crane Accesso waste overflow. Its installed in an alcove, and, there was a 6" cover (looked like a cleanout cover) on the wall. I got it off, and, wedge myself in between the toilet and the hole, and had the homeowner run some water. I checked the drain, and then had him splash some water around the overflow. there was a leak there, a pretty good one. I managed to get the overflow plate off and pulled out the trip lever, which is actually a weighted rod, and, the gasket was toast. Looked like a leather gasket. Oh, these overflows don't have the two screws, they have notches, kinda like a toilet spud. My plastic Flushmate tool worked perfect for it!! All I had was the beveled overflow gaskets (the spnge ones.) I slipped it in, and I pushed on the overflow while the homeowner got it started. It WORKED! We filled the tub all the way up to overflow, and, no more leak, there. Doh. The washer below the drain is also leaking, verified with my See Snake. Now these drains don't have a cross in them, they have two grooves for some tool I don't own. I love challenges like this, and I stopped then and there to let the cusotmer know I need to research if there is even a tool still available. Well, after some research, the tubs are just like the sinks. A regular waste and overflow will not work. I cannot break that drain or the shoe. Any of you guys ever pulled out one of these? If need be, I can measure the groove with my micrometer thingee, and make a tool with the plasma cutter at work. Customer is prepared to bail on it if it fails, and remodel it, which will also be a pain because its cast iron tub, second floor, etc. Not impossible, just, hard. Anyway, homeowner wants to keep the old stuff, historic area house, etc....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

went out yesterday and used a digital caliper to measure the slots in the tub spud. Gave the measurements to the homeowner, and he had a tool made at his work (oilfield tool company). I talked to him a bit ago, and he says it fits like a glove! So, I'm headed out tomorrow, to give it a try. I have a Drain Key as a backup, but if this tool works, I'll be quite happy. I'll take some pics tomorrow to show you. Turns out, this was all installed in 1935! It'll be real cool if it can be salvaged.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

MikeS said:


> went out yesterday and used a digital caliper to measure the slots in the tub spud. Gave the measurements to the homeowner, and he had a tool made at his work (oilfield tool company). I talked to him a bit ago, and he says it fits like a glove! So, I'm headed out tomorrow, to give it a try. I have a Drain Key as a backup, but if this tool works, I'll be quite happy. I'll take some pics tomorrow to show you. Turns out, this was all installed in 1935! It'll be real cool if it can be salvaged.


Prolly kohler. Maybe not. Just replaced one and it has gold finish. 225.00 for waste and overflow!! But it good stuff. And that was chrome.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

no, its Crane. Like I said, I've worked on this stuff before. The faucets are specific to the sink and tub, etc. This is OLD SCHOOL stuff. There is a little retro market going for this, as well. Makes you wonder, as well, this stuff has been working since 1935. Pretty good, I think.

http://deabath.com/Obsolet_Crane_Fct/obsolet_crane_fct.html


this is the tub/shower set he has. 
http://deabath.com/Original/Or_faucet/or_faucet.html

scroll down about half way, part number *OF120300*


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

This is what we use most of the time.










and if that don't work there is always a hammer and chisel.


----------

